# Repalcing Fox RP23 Du bushings with out special tools



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello,
I am looking at replacing my du bushings in my Fox RP23 with the Enduro needle bearing kits. Has anyone taken the du bushings and installed the new needle bearing kits WITHOUT using the special tools from RWC? 
Just trying to save some $$$.
Any ideas/suggestions are appreciated, thanx!!


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

I used a 10mm socket,17mm socket and a vise,you will hear from other people that this is sketchy and you might mess your shock up and the world might flip on its axis if you dont use the proper tools.The socket and vise method works just fine.On another note, when I put in the RWC bearings I had to increase the pressure in the shock because it has less friction/stiction.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Ive used sockets works great, I have the tool now also, but in a pinch sockets work.


----------



## mudflapper (May 30, 2009)

The socket method works fine , just take your time.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

MitchD said:


> I used a 10mm socket,17mm socket and a vise,you will hear from other people that this is sketchy and you might mess your shock up and the world might flip on its axis if you dont use the proper tools.The socket and vise method works just fine.On another note, when I put in the RWC bearings I had to increase the pressure in the shock because it has less friction/stiction.


I'm the kind of mechanic that would normally con dim an idea like this. But sockets are the only tool I've ever used to replace the bushings and I've never had a problem some 50 shocks later. I'd say it's fine to do as long as your careful. Remember that the right tools don't make up for a poor mechanic.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks to all, I appreciate all the input. I've used sockets, homemade tools etc to push out, install tons of bearings in motorcycle engines and some bike wheels. In addition to heating cases (to expand the bearing holes) and freezing the bearings( to make the smaller) to install them
Just looking for a 2nd opinion/new ideas on this. Thanx!!
I'll let you know how it goes when I install the new bearings.


----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

One other thing to note. I recently put these needle bearings in and also replaced all the frame pivot bearings as well. I bought a 1 ton arbor press from Harbor freight for 35 dollars. Best investment yet. Works like a champ matched up with my sockets! You don't have to fight gravity and it keeps everything very square.

1 Ton Arbor Press & Other Arbor Presses - Harbor Freight Tools


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

customfab said:


> I'm the kind of mechanic that would normally con dim an idea like this. But sockets are the only tool I've ever used to replace the bushings and I've never had a problem some 50 shocks later. I'd say it's fine to do as long as your careful. Remember that the right tools don't make up for a poor mechanic.


yup.

we have the tools to do it but sockets r always right there and I have a vice on my bench soooo....


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bump for awesomeness...
I used my vise, a 17mm socket and 10mm flare socket to get it started, than switched to a 3/8 instead of the 10mm halfway through. My 10mm seemed to 'flare out' too much, and I was askeered. Worked like a charm!!!!


----------

